# Chromium or Nickel plated Dropouts



## Jake1 (Aug 26, 2022)

I am trying to determine if these Campagnolo dropouts are chromium or nickel plated. The chain stay has no rust where paint has been chipped near joint or on deraillleur hanger. The seat stay has rust where paint has been chipped just above the solder joint.
I don't know when chromium plating (copper/nickel/chromium) gained popularity over nickel, or if nickel plate was still being regularly used on frames as late the 60s or very early 70s which is what time frame I believe this Italian made (?; Italian threaded bottom bracket) frame to be.
Not sure if these are long or short Campagnolo dropouts. I read that longer dropouts were on earlier bikes (pre mid 70s?).


----------



## juvela (Aug 27, 2022)

-----


from what is left of it would guess chromium

nickel has a slight yellowish cast

bare nickel would not have been in use when this frame produced


-----


----------



## Jesper (Aug 27, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> from what is left of it would guess chromium
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Chrome plating was introduced around 1928/9 across the world. 
Your example looks like Chrome to me.


----------

